# locking springer question



## nick tures (Mar 16, 2019)

on a Schwinn locking fork, is the key supposed to come out or stay in there ?


----------



## kreika (Mar 16, 2019)

Come out


----------



## spoker (Mar 16, 2019)

would you leave the key in your front door?is this bike in arizona?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 16, 2019)

Mine stays in until it’s in the locked position. I live in Arizona.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2019)

The key stays in when unlocked, and comes out when locked. Sounds like a perfect set up for a gag joke if a buddy wants to mess with you. If you leave the key in while getting a beer at the local Tavern he can lock the bike and take your key. Stupid design imo.

And this is why you see so many keys broken off in the cylinder. Again, just opinion.


----------

